# Can't Connect Wirelessly to a DD-WRT WRT54G



## angelkiller (Jul 11, 2010)

So I have this Linksys WRT54G. I've flashed it to DD-WRT.

I'm currently in a dorm. To get internet access, you have to register each device's MAC address. I've registered both my laptop and the router's MAC address. (The router's MAC address as in the WAN port's MAC address. Not the LAN MAC address or the Wireless MAC address, as those are different)

The router gets an IP address from the network. If I connect my laptop via ethernet, I get internet just fine. However, if I try to connect to the router via wireless, it won't connect.

Windows says "Windows was unable to connect to <networkname> network". I've tried disabling security, same thing.

Because I can't even connect to the router, I think it's an issue with the router's settings _or the router itself_.

Help! Tell me if you need more info, or if you want me to do something or change a setting. You say it and I'll do it. Thanks.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Did you try removing the requirement for the access list by Mac address? It's possible that it could be entered incorrectly? Make sure you do a nice reset after disabling WEP/WPA and the access card list by Mac address.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Make sure you aren't filtering wireless connections via MAC address.


----------



## angelkiller (Jul 11, 2010)

About the MAC address thing, that's completely out of my control. Imagine if your ISP made you register each device you had on your network by MAC address. That's what I'm experiencing.

There is no MAC address filtering on my side of the router. Does that address what you both have said?

I disabled security again, and I reset the router. Still a no go.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 11, 2010)

> About the MAC address thing, that's completely out of my control. Imagine if your ISP made you register each device you had on your network by MAC address. That's what I'm experiencing.



That's reasonable if you are using the University's network, I guess.



> There is no MAC address filtering on my side of the router. Does that address what you both have said?



Yes, I just forgot that DD-WRT calls it "Mac Address Filtering". Netgear calls it "Access List By Mac Address". It's just nice for a very small amount of added security, but can cause problems.


Have you tried using a different laptop to connect? Maybe you could borrow one or have a friend bring theirs over. It's possible that there is some kind of incompatibility. I once had a Netgear card that wouldn't work correctly with my Linksys router. If you try it with another laptop and it still doesn't work I would think it's the router (or settings on the router). 

Is the router new? There is a failure rate on wireless routers. I'm sure there are thousands of Linksys routers in landfills.


----------



## angelkiller (Jul 11, 2010)

timta2 said:


> That's reasonable if you are using the University's network, I guess.


Yeah. Unfortunately this place I'm staying at now only lets you have 2 devices. I'm hoping if I get my router working that I'll just register the router and all the devices I have will just connect to that without registration.



timta2 said:


> Have you tried using a different laptop to connect? Maybe you could borrow one or have a friend bring theirs over. It's possible that there is some kind of incompatibility. I once had a Netgear card that wouldn't work correctly with my Linksys router. If you try it with another laptop and it still doesn't work I would think it's the router (or settings on the router).


I just asked my roommate to try to connect. Same thing happened on his laptop. Couldn't connect.[/quote]



timta2 said:


> Is the router new? There is a failure rate on wireless routers. I'm sure there are thousands (if not millions) of Linksys routers in landfills.


Router isn't new. I actually got it for free, but it had an issue. Even when your laptop was right next to the router, I couldn't get a full signal. But when I was messing around with it then, it worked fine _as I remember_ except for that one issue. Now the wireless doesn't seem to work at all.

Meh. I'm think the router's wireless is bad. I haven't messed with any wireless settings. New router time. :/
*ctrl+t, craigslist.org, enter*


----------



## timta2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted out. Sounds like the old flakey radio problem. I've experienced that one as well. Good luck!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like the radio has been fried.  Usually that happens when the radio power has been set to high in DD-WRT or some other firmware.  I wouldn't be surprised if who you got it from had jacked the radio power up and fried the wireless radio before giving it to you.


----------

